# طلبات من الرب في الصوم



## bashaeran (14 مارس 2011)

لنرفع صلاتنا الى الرب قائلين : هبنا حكمة كلمتك .
كنيستك يا رب هي ثمرة حبك وفدائك ، اجعلها تثمر ثمرا جيدا وليترسخ نور كلمتك في ربوعها ، فتقطف من كرمها عناقيد الخير والفضيلة ، اليك يا رب نصلي .
ايدينا فارغة ، وحياتنا جرداء، وخوفنا على محبتنا ان تبرد ، اضرم قلوبنا بقبس من محبتك ، وعلمنا يا رب العطاء كما مارسته انت ، انت الذي بذل ذاته فداء عنا جميعا ، اليك يا رب نصلي .
انت يا رب فاحص القلوب والكلى ، انت تعرف ما في قلوبنا من خبائث الشر وافات الاثم ، فوجه يا رب حياتنا الى نور كلمتك الطاهر ، قدس نفوسنا ، نق جسمنا وطهر نياتنا ،اليك يا رب نصلي .
هب يا رب قادة الشعوب نورا وشجاعة ، كي ينقادوا الى حكمة كلمتك ، فيحكموا بالحق والعدل والبر ، ويسعوا الى بناء حضارة الحب والسلام في قلب هذا العالم الفقير واليائس والمضطرب ، اليك يا رب نصلي .
ملكوت الله تعمل في الباطن ، ثم يوتى ثمار علانية ، ملكوت الله هي قوة ونعمة وحكمة توجه مسيرة الانسان الى الخير ، اجعل يا رب خميرة ملكوتك في نفوسنا ، فيتضائل فينا الضياع وتنمو في ما بيننا معرفة الحق وممارسة الخير ، اليك يا رب نصلي .
*تأمل لراعي مار بشار متي وردة *


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

تأمل جميل اوي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## bashaeran (15 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تأمل جميل اوي
> 
> تسلم ايدك


 شكرا لمرورك ربنا يخليكي يا اختى الكريمة


----------



## sparrow (15 مارس 2011)

امين يارب ملناش غيرك
ارحمنا واعنا

تامل جميل
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## bashaeran (16 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> امين يارب ملناش غيرك
> ارحمنا واعنا
> 
> تامل جميل
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


 شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## DODY2010 (17 مارس 2011)

امين يارب تامل رائع ربنا يبتارك حياتك


----------



## bashaeran (18 مارس 2011)

DODY2010 قال:


> امين يارب تامل رائع ربنا يبتارك حياتك


 شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## شميران (28 مارس 2011)

*امين*
*ربنا يخليك*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مارس 2011)

انت رب عظيم


----------



## bashaeran (1 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *امين*
> *ربنا يخليك*


يبركك ربنا اذكرني بصلاتك


----------



## bashaeran (1 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انت رب عظيم


 يباركك ربنا اذكرني في صلاتك


----------



## شميران (3 أبريل 2011)

*امين *
*جميل جداااااااااا*


----------



## bashaeran (6 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *امين *
> *جميل جداااااااااا*


 الشكر للرب ميرسي لصلاتك معنا


----------



## monmooon (6 أبريل 2011)

*تأمل جميل اوى 
ربنا يستجيب بشفاعه العدرا ومارجرجس والملاك ميخائيل ​*


----------

